# Remodeling laundry closet



## bplaird (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi! I'm really hoping someone out there can help me with this problem. We have a small (33x70) laundry closet in the kitchen area that presently has a front load washer and dryer with bi-fold doors. A few months ago I saw a picture in a magazine (which is nowhere to be found) that had replaced the bi-fold doors with lower and recessed upper cabinet doors. When the doors were closed, you had absolutely no idea that this was a laundry cabinet! The lower doors closed the washer and dryer; the upper doors hid a shelf that held laundry items. The present bi-fold doors don't allow the full access to my washer...I can't completely pull out the dispenser drawer; also, I have absolutely no wiggle room between the two appliances...more room doesn't allow me to open the dryer door, which drops down. I put the article away and am afraid it was accidentally tossed! Does anyone have an idea of what I'm talking about? I have a neighbor who is a carpenter and willing to do the work, but it would be so nice to be able to really explain to him what I want. HELP!


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

I am having a hard time picturing what you are explaining, but I will think about it and will post something later!


----------



## lwmcd1 (May 15, 2006)

bplaird said:


> Hi! I'm really hoping someone out there can help me with this problem. We have a small (33x70) laundry closet in the kitchen area that presently has a front load washer and dryer with bi-fold doors. A few months ago I saw a picture in a magazine (which is nowhere to be found) that had replaced the bi-fold doors with lower and recessed upper cabinet doors. When the doors were closed, you had absolutely no idea that this was a laundry cabinet! The lower doors closed the washer and dryer; the upper doors hid a shelf that held laundry items. The present bi-fold doors don't allow the full access to my washer...I can't completely pull out the dispenser drawer; also, I have absolutely no wiggle room between the two appliances...more room doesn't allow me to open the dryer door, which drops down. I put the article away and am afraid it was accidentally tossed! Does anyone have an idea of what I'm talking about? I have a neighbor who is a carpenter and willing to do the work, but it would be so nice to be able to really explain to him what I want. HELP!


 I would try and find a good finish carpenter or cabinet maker in your area. They can send someone out and give you a good idea about cost. This would be in the area of custom cabinets so they most probably won't be cheap.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

You remember the name of the magazine? Do a google search for that magazine or call the magazine.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You're looking for full overlay flipper door hinges. Accuride and KV make them You can see them on the Rockler web site.
Ron


----------



## ManMythLegend (Dec 18, 2007)

You want your doors to look like a set of cabinets, but open up to the laundry room right?


----------



## tgoodwin (Jan 25, 2008)

*Remodeling Laundry Closet*

I know EXACTLY what you are talking about. I have the same article and a picture of what you are talking about. If there is a way I can get your email address, I will scan and email the picture to you.
Trish


----------



## tgoodwin (Jan 25, 2008)

*Laundry Closet Remodel*

I found it!!! I knew I still had the article from the magazine because this is what I want to do with my ugly laundry closet with bifold doors. It was it a Southern Living magazine. The date isn't on mine, but I've had the article for at least 2 years. If you go to www.southernliving.com/features you may be able to find it.


----------



## chswecke (Apr 27, 2008)

*Article on Website*

I am still trying to track down that picture on the Southern Living website. Has anyone been able to find it on there yet?

Thanks


----------



## tgoodwin (Jan 25, 2008)

*Laundry Closet Remodel*

If there is a way you can get me your email address...I will scan the article that I cut out of the Southern Living Magazine and email to you. I am in the process of getting quotes so I can have this done to my laundry closet with bi-fold doors as well.


----------



## tgoodwin (Jan 25, 2008)

*Link to Laundry Closet Remodel*

http://www.southernliving.com/southern/homes/hometips/article/0,28012,1034854,00.html

Please try this link to the article in Southern Living. Good Luck.


----------



## koobklatawa (May 9, 2011)

*A Household Dream Hide Large Appliances*
This article is from the March 2005 issue of Southern Living.
http://www.southernliving.com/home-...d-dream-hide-large-appliances-00400000009985/


----------

